# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Dhunimi i femrave irakiene ne Irak [Hyrja e te miturve ndalohet]

## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Photos Show Rape of Iraqi Women
by US Occupation Forces*

_(Please Note: Many of the photographs showing the rape of Iraqi women and the sodomization of Iraqi POW's at the Abu Ghraib prison are now at USA pornographic websites pointing to the possibility of collusion between the depraved US soldiers in the pictures and US based Jewish pornographers. Many of these photographs were also freely disseminated to US occupation forces, perhaps to inflame their nefarious desires and to motivate them to strike out against the Iraqi populace in these perverse ways.)_ 

*by 
Ernesto Cienfuegos
La Voz de Aztlan*


Los Angeles, Alta California - May 2, 2004 - (ACN) The release, by CBS News, of the photographs showing the heinous sexual abuse and torture of Iraqi POW's at the notorious Abu Ghraib prison has opened a Pandora's box for the Bush regime. Apparently, the suspended US commander of the prison where the worst abuses took place, Brigadier General Janis Karpinski, has refused to take the fall by herself and has implicated the CIA, Military Intelligence and private US government contractors in the torturing of POW's and in the raping of Iraqi women detainees as well. 

Brigadier General Janis Karpinski said to the Washington Post that Military Intelligence, rather than the Military Police, dictated the treatment of prisoners at Abu Ghraib prison. "The prison, and that particular cellblock where the events took place, were under the control of the Military Intelligence command," Brigadier General Karpinski said to the Washington Post Saturday night in a telephone interview from her home in Hilton Head, South Carolina. 

Brigadier General Karpinski, who commanded the 800th Military Police Brigade, described a high-pressure Military Intelligence and CIA command that prized successful interrogations. A month before the alleged abuses and rapes occurred, she said, a team of CIA, Military Intelligence officers and private consultants under the employ of the US government came to Abu Ghraib. "Their main and specific mission was to give the interrogators new techniques to get more information from detainees," she said. 

Today, new photographs were sent to La Voz de Aztlan from confidential sources depicting the shocking rapes of two Iraqi women by what are purported to be US Military Intelligence personnel and private US mercenaries in military fatigues. It is now known that hundreds of these photographs had been in circulation among the troops in Iraq. The graphic photos were being swapped between the soldiers like baseball cards. 

Speaking on condition of anonymity, one Mexican-American soldier told La Voz de Aztlan, "Maybe the officers didn't know what was going on, but everybody else did. I have seen literally hundreds of these types of pictures." Many of the pictures were destroyed last September when the luggage of soldiers was searched as they left Iraq, he said 

An investigation, led by Army Major General Antonio M. Taguba, identified two military intelligence officers and two civilian contractors for the Army as key figures in the abuse cases at the Abu Ghraib prison. In an internal report on his findings, Major General Taguba said he suspected that the four were "either directly or indirectly responsible for the abuses at Abu Ghraib and strongly recommended disciplinary action." 

The Taguba report states that "military intelligence interrogators and other U.S. Government Agency interrogators actively requested that Military Police guards set physical and mental conditions for favorable interrogation of witnesses." The report noted that one civilian interrogator, a contractor from a company called CACI International and attached to the 205th Military Intelligence Brigade, "clearly knew his instructions" to the Military Police equated to physical and sexual abuse. It is not known whether these instructions included, or led to, the raping of Iraqi women detainees as well.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Nje foto tjeter

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Niveli me i ulte i Njeriut

----------


## StormAngel

http://aztlan.net/torture_iraqi_pows.htm
http://aztlan.net/nineyearoldrapevictim.htm
http://joevialls.altermedia.info/myahudi/rape.html

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Ti fusim edhe si artikuj per ata qe pertojne ti shikojne linqet, 


*Rape of Iraqi girls by US mercenaries 
and soldiers was rampant in Baghdad

One victim was a 9 year old girl 
who suffered permanent vaginal injuries
by
Ernesto Cienfuegos
La Voz de Aztlan*

Los Angeles, Alta California - May 6, 2004 - (ACN) The recent apology by President George Bush to the Iraqi people is not sufficient to undo the horrible pillage and rape of Iraqi women and girls that took place during the early days of the US occupation of Baghdad. There is some evidence that the invading US forces were provided with amphetamines and pornographic materials to incite their thorough ravaging of Baghdad. 

Reports of sexual violence and abduction of women and girls abounded in Baghdad during the early days of the occupation . . . reports that the US government chose to ignore. Human rights groups, medical practitioners, victims, and witnesses had documented many of the crimes. Human rights organizations were concerned that many other cases went unreported and uninvestigated because some of the Iraqi women and girls feared that reporting sexual violence and rapes would provoke honor killings and social stigmatization. 

A large number of the abductions and rapes were committed and filmed by hired mercenaries of the Pentagon and many of these photographs and videos wound up in for-pay pornographic websites based in the United States. One of these websites has shut down ever since La Voz de Aztlan made this information public. The website called "Iraq Babes", believed owned by Jewish pornographers, advertised it with the following banner: "Horny soldiers having extreme sex in war"! The website at http://www.iraqbabes.com/ has been shut down and presently only shows one web page with a stick drawing of a horse. The website showed photographs and videos of Iraqi women and girls being brutally raped. We hope the website has shut down permanently for it only reinforces the allegation that the USA is really "The Great Satan" Islam talks about. 

There are numerous cases of the brutal rape of Iraqi women and babies as young as nine years old. We are reporting the following two just as examples: 

Case 1: 

On May 22, 2003, in Baghdad, a nine-year-old girl was abducted from the stairs of the building where she lived, taken to an abandoned building nearby, and raped. A family friend who saw the young girl immediately following the rape informed international human rights groups. 

The report quotes the family friend, "She was sitting on the stairs, here, at 4:00 p.m. It seems to me that probably they hit her on the back of the head with a gun and then took her to [a neighboring] building. She came back fifteen minutes later, bleeding [from the vaginal area]. [She was still bleeding two days later, so] we took her to the hospital." 

A human rights group saw a copy of the medical report by the U.S. military doctor who treated the baby girl six days later. The report documented bruising in the vaginal area, a posterior vaginal tear, and a broken hymen. Lieutenant Monica Casmaer, a physicians assistant attached to a U.S. military unit, examined the nine year old girl. with the pediatrician. She described the injuries as fairly severe, especially given the time that had elapsed before she was examined. 

Case 2: 

A young Iraqi woman told an international human rights group that armed men abducted her from her home on a Thursday night in early May, 2003. She said her captors gang-raped her at an unknown location before dropping her in an unfamiliar district of Baghdad the following morning. 

The report of the woman says, "I was here, on the stairs by the door when a car pulled up with four men. My daughter was on the upper floor, I was on the ground floor. The four men got out of the car and approached me. They were armed, they put guns to my head and said come with us. I screamed and said take the pistol away. My daughter started to scream. They pulled my hair and pushed me in the car and they started shooting at the house, more than fifty shots. My daughter was screaming the whole time. Many neighbors started to shoot too, but they couldnt catch them". 

The victim added "In the car they made me put my head down between my legs, and put a pistol to my head. They said that if I moved my head Id be killed, so I dont know where they took me. [Then they took me into a building where] they were hitting me on the head and arms, and I still cant stretch out because my whole body hurts. They used hot water on my head, my eyes still burn from that and my arms. They raped me, in many, many ways. They kept me until the next day, I begged them, I said I have a young child, I said she might die if I leave her alone. And so then they left me alone. When I came home my appearance was so bad, my hair was a mess, my mouth was bloody and my legs too. They burned my legs with cigarettes. They bit me, on my shoulders and arms. All of them raped me, there were five or six more than the four who kidnapped me, there were ten of them total and I was raped by all ten of them. 

The most unconscionable aspect of these heinous rapes in Iraq is that many were filmed for the depraved enjoyment of perverts in the USA. Only a thorough Congressional investigation will begin the process of bringing the Pentagon rapists and sodomists to justice. Congress must investigate the connection between the rape of Iraqi women and girls and the Jewish pornographic industry in the USA. A thorough investigation might even save the lives of many American girls who are also being abducted and utilized for the same purpose. There are hundreds of underage girls that disappear in the USA yearly never to be seen again. Many of these young American girls lose their lives in the production of "kiddie porn snuff films".

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Abu Graibh, nje foto qe NYT nuk na e tregon.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Cnderimi i femrave

----------


## Tirana

Nuk mundem ti shoh , jam shume e irriuar dhe shume e rebeluar me te tilla masakrash kunder ketyre femrave te pafajshme . Krim krim .
Te kisha gje ne dore , me gershere do ja u prisja mishin dhe t'ja kryposja . Se plumbi eshte pak per keto njerez te neveritur te shekullit  qe jetojme . 
Turp Amerikes dhe ata qe e mbeshteten kete lufte kunder Irakut . 

Tirana

----------


## StormAngel

Ende nuk ke pare fotografite e femijeve. :i ngrysur:

----------


## good devil

kto gjera gjithmone kane ndodhur, dhe me vjen keq tju them, qe jemi njerez.

dhe ti mund ta beje kte gje nqs ishe desperate

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

Si ka mundesi ti bejne ushtaret amerikane keto lloj krimesh ..? Po ata sikur jane pellumbat e paqes , te pakten neper filma ne dalin heronjte e njerezimit...!
Ma do mendja se do kene te njejtin justifikim si ky vermja me lart per te bere te tilla krime qe deri tash jemi mesuar ti degjojme te kryera vetem nga serbet ! Po ja qe paskan shoke qe i bashkoka i njejti ideal..poshterimi me te gjitha menyrat i atyre qe i perkasin fese islame !
Normalisht qe Departamenti i Shtetit do dali dhe do thoje qe jane fallco ose ne pamundesi per ti shpetuar ketij turpi , do thoje se ka edhe te tille elemente ne rradhet e ushtrise amerikane qe si per cudi po na dalin pak si shume kshu egersirash !
Cuditem se nuk paskan vene edhe ndonje pankarte aty ndersa po perdhunonin kto irakenet e shkreta me slogan " Proud to be an American"
Lufte turpi qe po thellohet cdo dite me "herozimat" e amerikanve !

----------


## friendlyboy1

Nuk e kuptoj pse pergjendroni vemendjen ne keto 2 fotografi, ku disa debila gjoja ushtar i marrin gjerat vet ne dor. Edhe keta qe eben i futen ne burg, ne cilin vend tjeter ne bot futet ushtari ne burg se demtoi armikun?  
Krime ka kudo apo mos kujtoni se aty ku jetoni keto gjera nuk ndodhin.

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

Demtoi armikun ? 
Grupo , edhe lufta ka ligjet e veta dhe perdhunimin nuk e justifikon apo mbron asnje lloj ligji ne bote ( pervec atij te xhungles )
Keto quhen krime lufte dhe mos mendo se ushtaret amerikane bene si ti doje koka...ato per te bere veprime te caktuara sigurisht qe kane autorizimin e atyre qe jane me lart se ato !
Eshte fare kollaj te perdhunosh , te rrahesh etj etj , nje rob lufte i cili sipas konventave nderkombetare ( te cilet kto amerikanet na trumbetojne sikur i zbatojne me perpikmeri ) nuk duhet ta torturosh apo vrasesh..!
Masandej si njerez te civilizuar qe jane keto amerikanet ne nje vend qe synojne tja diktojne civilizimin...veprime te tilla sikur po vertetojne te kunderten e qellimit te tyre !
Keto krime jane ne radhe te pare anti-humane dhe ne radhe te dyte mjaft domethenese per qellimet e tyre "civilizuese" qe kane marre persiper te perhapin ne ate vend !

----------


## green

> Cuditem se nuk paskan vene edhe ndonje pankarte aty ndersa po perdhunonin kto irakenet e shkreta me slogan " Proud to be an American"
> Lufte turpi qe po thellohet cdo dite me "herozimat" e amerikanve !


Ty nuk te takon te flasesh keshtu i dashur...se jam e sigurte kur vjen puna flamurin amerikan mund ta kesh aty prapa makines! Kur je kaq i revoltuar me amerikanet dhe me paturpesite e tyre neper bote pse rri akoma ne NY?! Ik qe nga kjo toke e nemur e "maskarenjve te shekullit"...Ah, po buken do t'ua hash edhe nga prapa pastaj t'i kepusesh edhe nje kokerr plumbi! apo te vjellesh vrer. Nuk pertypet kjo gje!

Kjo bote eshte e mbushur me abuzime dhe mashtrime. Nga ta di une qe ata rrjepacuke nuk jane amerikane fare...por kushedi cfare jane. As une, as ai qe boton keto foto, as ti nuk ishe atje ti mbaje pishen e ti shikoje kush jane ne te vertete, cfare duan, si po manipulojne.

Turp per ata kafshe qe bejne foto te tilla! Turp! I kane bere njerezit te mos dine ku te besojne me ...dhe ujku (po ai ujku i vertete ama okkkk?), ohh, ai mjegull do. Mendje te ngaterruara, te korruptuara, te mbushura me urrejtje. Dhe ne kete bote te poshter dhe te QELBUR, ai qe nuk ben asgje lan dhe mbart mbi kurriz gjynahet e nje dynjaje te tere.

Hiqini more keto foto, gjasme iu hap barku juve per femrat irakiene! Ju s'doni t'ia dini per femrat tuaja, me te parin kundershtim qe iu bejne ia ktheni sandrac...po na mbushni mendjen tani qe iu vika keq per keto mjerane te manipuluara. Hiqini keto foto te neveritshme se na hapet barkun, sidomos me mendimin qe jeni duke NA ZBARDHUR TE VERTETEN! Turp! Cfare paradoksesh te turpshme!

greenflower  :Lulja3:

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

> Ty nuk te takon te flasesh keshtu i dashur...se jam e sigurte kur vjen puna flamurin amerikan mund ta kesh aty prapa makines! Kur je kaq i revoltuar me amerikanet dhe me paturpesite e tyre neper bote pse rri akoma ne NY?! Ik qe nga kjo toke e nemur e "maskarenjve te shekullit"...Ah, po buken do t'ua hash edhe nga prapa pastaj t'i kepusesh edhe nje kokerr plumbi! apo te vjellesh vrer. Nuk pertypet kjo gje!


Flamurin amerikan as se kam ne makine dhe as ne zemer ..merr vesh greeno ?!
Un ketu i kam shitur amerikaneve krahun e punes por jo shpirtin !
Fakti qe jetoj ne Usa nuk do te thote qe jam bere amerikan me zemer si disa ketu qe per nji cope buke nderrojne edhe gjakun !!!
E di thote nje fjale...te rrijme shtrember dhe te flasim drejte !
Tregoja keto foto ndonje amerikani te "shtreses se mesme" (nga ato qe ke te besh cdo dite ti ) dhe nese eshte sadopak njeri , do shaje ne te njejten menyre keto barbarizma !
Mos harro se ushtria del nga populli pasi nuk i moren hua ne Meksike keto ushtare dhe ma do mendja qe secili prej ketyre qe kane bere keto masakra , i bejne te dehur nga zelli i madh dhe arroganca qe i karakterizon per ti sherbyer Amerikes ne cdo menyre per "zhdukjen e terrorizmit"..!

----------


## green

Ti nga del kaq i mireinformuar per anen e zeze te cfare po ndodh vertet ne Iraq? Nuk shitet zemra e paster per nje cope buke i dashur. Po toka qe te mban mbi supe dhe po te trajton mire, nuk peshtyhet se eshte turp. Tregon qe ia ke shitur shpirtin djallit. Me mire merr rripin e pantallonave dhe kafshoje dhe keshtu ekstremist, negativist, per gjera qe nuk i di mire ose nuk i di fare, por thjesht nga pasione negative per kushedi cfare do ky apo ai te imponoje ty, mos fol. Se nuk te takon me degjon dhe ti mua tani apo jo?

Plus qe sa here qe hapim gojen ne shqiptaret kunder amerikes nuk na vjen nga drejtesia mor vlla jo. Edhe si mund te flasesh drejt kur na rrike shtrembur? Absurde! Filloni te qendoni drejt dhe ta shifni qe do filloni te flisni ndryshe! Ne shqiptaret jemi mosmirenjohes nuk na vijne keto mendime nga pavaresia e mendimit joooo! Do te doja shume te ishte kjo e dyta por nuk eshte! Oh, sa shume do vujame nga c'na u mboll ne koke per 50 vjet. Jam shume koshiente per kete. Te pakten te mos shkoj si gjenetike shpresoj une tek e fundit. 

Une bullshite te tilla nuk i ve ne konsiderate fare sepse jane thjesht manipulime nga bastarde te felliqur qe duan kushedi c'duan. Eh, ne ate kurth nuk kam as deshiren me te vogel te bie aq kollaj.

----------


## Tirana

> Ti nga del kaq i mireinformuar per anen e zeze te cfare po ndodh vertet ne Iraq? Nuk shitet zemra e paster per nje cope buke i dashur. Po toka qe te mban mbi supe dhe po te trajton mire, nuk peshtyhet se eshte turp. Tregon qe ia ke shitur shpirtin djallit. Me mire merr rripin e pantallonave dhe kafshoje dhe keshtu ekstremist, negativist, per gjera qe nuk i di mire ose nuk i di fare, por thjesht nga pasione negative per kushedi cfare do ky apo ai te imponoje ty, mos fol. Se nuk te takon me degjon dhe ti mua tani apo jo?
> 
> Plus qe sa here qe hapim gojen ne shqiptaret kunder amerikes nuk na vjen nga drejtesia mor vlla jo. Edhe si mund te flasesh drejt kur na rrike shtrembur? Absurde! Filloni te qendoni drejt dhe ta shifni qe do filloni te flisni ndryshe! Ne shqiptaret jemi mosmirenjohes nuk na vijne keto mendime nga pavaresia e mendimit joooo! Do te doja shume te ishte kjo e dyta por nuk eshte! Oh, sa shume do vujame nga c'na u mboll ne koke per 50 vjet. Jam shume koshiente per kete. Te pakten te mos shkoj si gjenetike shpresoj une tek e fundit. 
> 
> Une bullshite te tilla nuk i ve ne konsiderate fare sepse jane thjesht manipulime nga bastarde te felliqur qe duan kushedi c'duan. Eh, ne ate kurth nuk kam as deshiren me te vogel te bie aq kollaj.



Po me vjen keq qe paska dhe te tille njerez qe mendojne , qe per nje cope rehati ne Amerike ti beje mashalla ketyre bastardve Amerikane . Po sikur keta te ishin ne Shqiperi dhe te perdhunonin motrat nenat tone si do na vinte . Per mua kjo qe mendon ti eshte nje servilizem absurd  i theksuar . Dhe ky servilisem meriton  keto rreshta :

Cmenduri njerzish ..
deri ne bythlepirje ...
Oh cfare neveri e perditshme
qe vret te pafajshmit..

Tirana

----------


## green

Tirana,

Ti nuk ke forcen shpirterore dhe mendore te kuptosh se c'po them une...ku e gjen kurajon te me replikosh, dhe te me paragjykosh e te me vesh etikete. Ti nuk ke respekt per mendimin tim, qe tek e fundit rrjedhim nga nje komb, c'me brockullit se sa keq te ardhka per ato fotot e genjeshterta qe sheh. Ne fakt normale eshte se une e njoh mediokritetin e bashkekombasve te mi. Nuk me idhnon as me befason replika jote. Se si jam une i/e dashur do zhgenjeheshe shume sesi mund te dilte rezultati, kur te kisha lene ty tek bishti i urres ne te gjitha aspektet. Me zemren time as mos e merr mundimin qe te krahasohesh se ohh, sa vjet drite larg duket se qenkemi, okkk? Por nqse se ty fantazira per ato brockullat qe keput te bejne te ndihesh me mire, dhe te lumturojne je i/e lutur te vazhdosh.

----------


## Tirana

Nuk erdha te debatoje ketu me ty se c'je ti e se c'jam une , por u futa per te diskutur temen dhe idet qe jepen per temen . Per mendimin tim idet e tuja mu duken servilizem , po ta perseris prap . Dhe nese une jam gabim te dali nje njeri te gjykoje drejt se kush eshte gabim ti apo ata qe jane kunder ketyre perdhunimeve te vajzave myslymane te pafajshme . Nuk jane 
keto te vetmet foto , besoj e ke pare dhe ne vidio ushtaren Angleze me kompani , e cila keqtrajtonte te burgosurit , mos do te thuash dhe per ate qe eshte abuzim i Irakianve . Cdo gje mund te bejne  myslymanet por nderin e vlersojne , dhe kurre nuk eshte e mundur qe mund te jete abuzim i Irakineve  keto foto .

Tirana

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

> Ti nga del kaq i mireinformuar per anen e zeze te cfare po ndodh vertet ne Iraq? Nuk shitet zemra e paster per nje cope buke i dashur. Po toka qe te mban mbi supe dhe po te trajton mire, nuk peshtyhet se eshte turp. Tregon qe ia ke shitur shpirtin djallit. Me mire merr rripin e pantallonave dhe kafshoje dhe keshtu ekstremist, negativist, per gjera qe nuk i di mire ose nuk i di fare, por thjesht nga pasione negative per kushedi cfare do ky apo ai te imponoje ty, mos fol. Se nuk te takon me degjon dhe ti mua tani apo jo?
> 
> Plus qe sa here qe hapim gojen ne shqiptaret kunder amerikes nuk na vjen nga drejtesia mor vlla jo. Edhe si mund te flasesh drejt kur na rrike shtrembur? Absurde! Filloni te qendoni drejt dhe ta shifni qe do filloni te flisni ndryshe! Ne shqiptaret jemi mosmirenjohes nuk na vijne keto mendime nga pavaresia e mendimit joooo! Do te doja shume te ishte kjo e dyta por nuk eshte! Oh, sa shume do vujame nga c'na u mboll ne koke per 50 vjet. Jam shume koshiente per kete. Te pakten te mos shkoj si gjenetike shpresoj une tek e fundit. 
> 
> Une bullshite te tilla nuk i ve ne konsiderate fare sepse jane thjesht manipulime nga bastarde te felliqur qe duan kushedi c'duan. Eh, ne ate kurth nuk kam as deshiren me te vogel te bie aq kollaj.


Si gjithmone ke aftesine qe te kapesh mbas gjerave dytesore ne menyre qe muhabeti ti shkoje qefit tend...!
Por meqe do kshu , atehere pse nuk paskam un pavaresi mendimit dhe e paske ti ? Pse qenkam un i ndikuar dhe jo ti ?Un mund te them te njejta gjera per ty pasi nuk te le urrejtja qe ka ndaj muslimanve qe ti shohesh gjerat qarte...apo jo greeno ?!
Ketu po flitet per perdhunimet e ushtarve amerikane dhe jo per dashurite apo ndenjat tona ndaj Amerikes !
Ti nese je femer ashtu si propogandohesh(!!!) , nuk duhet te kapeshe mbas gjurmve kur ujkun e ke pararysh dhe si femer qe je , duhet te shprehesh protesten tende ndaj ketij krimi qe eshte endrra me e keqe e nje femre !
Un te zezes nuk i them te bardhe dhe anasjelltas...ashtu si  po shaj kete krim te amerikaneve , ashtu kam sha ato ekstremistat islamike kur jane prene koken atij ushtarit te shkrete direkt ne TV ! Po ti sigurisht qe je pak si e qerrouar ti shohesh gjerat ashtu sic duhet pasi tematika ketu dhe nicket e gjate qe bien ne sy (!) , nuk te lejne ta besh kete gje !
Gjithe te mirat !

----------

